# whats Windrowing



## TJ_with_Tusks (Oct 12, 2005)

Just getting started, I read a post that mentioned "windrowing" What is it?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.bossplow.com/plowing-tips-straight.html

Half way down it talks about "windrowing". Alot of really good plowing tips on that web site you should spend a few minutes and look around.

Welcome to Plowsite:waving:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I would also read all 5 pages http://www.bossplow.com/plowing-tips-practices.html


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

TJ_with_Tusks said:


> Just getting started, I read a post that mentioned "windrowing" What is it?


Its really fun when the snow is wet, get your speed up and watch it fly:bluebounc Its my sons favorite part seeing the curling mass of snow shooting off 10'-15' from the truck. Windrowing is simply pushing snow with the blade angled, leaving behind a humped trail of snow 1 angled blade width to the left or right. Keep repeating this until the lot is clear.


----------



## Allagash (Mar 5, 2005)

I just read all five pages on the Boss site. It's good stuff to know. It all makes sense.


----------

